

Show HN: Rate our Craigslist Application idea - adamjleonard
http://www.craigoapp.com

======
greenxc
Love the concept and look of it however I know companies before had issues
integrating listings from craigslist because of their terms of service. Has
this changed at all? If not it may be something to watch out for...read what
happened to oodle:
[http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2005/10/crai...](http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2005/10/craigslist_batt_1.php)

~~~
adamjleonard
Yeah, from what I know it's been a problem. I think because of this we will
release it as a free application to start off on and see how things go.

Time can only time I guess?

~~~
greenxc
Just be careful, don't want to waste your time banking on something that is
your only business model should it get taken away. Otherwise the app looks
great and very useful!

~~~
adamjleonard
Yeah, it's definitely appreciated!

